# Keystone Colorado



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I cant fucking stand keystone because its too expensive and too crowded but the park is NICE


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

dude i got a 1br condo for 2 for 5 nights with lift tickets for $750 !


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Keystone is my favorite out of the Summit County area. The weekends are busy there, but during the week it's pretty sweet. Just head right back to the Outback and North Peak and the crowds dwindle down a lot. The trees off of Cat Dancer and Lost Alamo are great. If the snow is good it's $10 I think to take the cat up to the north bowls, but it's also really easy to hike because you can just follow the cat tracks.

The park there is awesome. They have a ton of huge features and a great starter park that is kind of out of the way so you don't have to bust your ass in front of a lift. 

I haven't been this year but they extended the gondola which I heard kind of crowds things up down below, but I usually just skip by that anyway and take the Summit Express chair up to the top, it's quicker and less crowded.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Right on ! This will be my 4th trip and my girls 1st! Looking foreward to the night slopes as well! Us Texans dont get the oppertunity to hit the slopes as often! Lol! You know with all the tons of snow we get here and all !


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Keystone is decent. Like was said above, weekends are pretty crowded (except for last Sat for some reason). Don't use the gondola though or you'll be waiting for 30 minutes to get up the hill. Most of the green runs are CROWDED to the max, and the trail down to the North Peak side is always packed too. During the week days, Keystone's not very crowded at all. The couple times I've been there on a week day, I never had to wait in line at all.

The terrain park is very, very good. They have 3 terrain parks - beginner, intermediate and the expert park. The beginner park has some pretty good stuff to learn on that's not too tough. Has some nice, low ride on boxes etc. If you want to try your luck in the expert park, they've got a rail that's 20' high (not exact measurement). I've never seen anyone hit it though.

Downside to Keystone is that they don't get much snow. When other resorts along I-70 get 10", keystone gets 5" or less. Out of all the mountain resorts that are off I-70 (Breck, Copper, Loveland, Vail, Beaver Creek), Keystone always has the least snow.

It does have some damn long runs though


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

ironcrosschrome said:


> dude i got a 1br condo for 2 for 5 nights with lift tickets for $750 !


Do you mind telling me where you found that deal?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

It was the January special thru Keystone resorts . I think it is over now but they do have a special now for $139 a night .


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2009)

Was up there last weekend, was very crowded. Took the Summit Express rather than wait forever in line for the Gondola. I saw a sign for a cat ride for $5 cash only at the top of Santiago/North Peak? There were some spots with dirt exposed still which surprised me.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

When the back bowl has enough snow that cat ride for $5 is pretty cool. You can always hike it if you don't want to spend the cash, just hike right on the track cat and you can drop in whenever you want.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I prob takein 5 trips to keystone and never had fresh snow. Thats why i like winter park because both time i went this year it snowed the hole weekend. But keystone crowds get to nothing on the 3rd mountain. The terrain park is my favorite out of any other resort. The lift for the park is great. They keep the park in really good condition too.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

I went to Keystone when I was a skier and it was pretty nice. My cousin and I hiked up to the peak and went down. The bowl up there is sick, but I don't remember much more. Have a good time.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Here's the deal with Keystone and snowfall. Their snow totals there are always lower than the other Summit County resorts early in the season. The main culprit seems to be Lake Dillon. When lake Dillon is not frozen over their snow totals from storms are not nearly as good as Breck or Copper. The theory is the warm air coming up from the lake acts as a big shield deflecting the storms. When it freezes over, their snowfall totals are much more in line with other Summit county areas. Winterpark always gets more snow than the Summit county areas so KC's experience is not much of a surprise. Only a handful of resorts in Colorado get more snow than Winterpark does.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2009)

I lived at Keystone during the winter season. Just rode all morning 10 inches last night. Super fun sesh.


----------



## EmoParkRat (Mar 12, 2009)

I've gone to keystone about 90% of the time this season and love it. They don't get the most snowfall but their park is possibly the best park i've ridden. I personally like it more than breck.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

Go during the week or else take a number to be able to drop.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

EmoParkRat said:


> I've gone to keystone about 90% of the time this season and love it. They don't get the most snowfall but their park is possibly the best park i've ridden. I personally like it more than breck.


The park is pretty much all they've got to offer..But I admit, it is a very, very nice park especially if you can hit it on the week days. Though, I've never been to the park @ Breck, so I can't compare the 2.


----------

